# embossed barqs



## bubbas dad (Jul 29, 2005)

i picked up this embossed barqs bottle at the fleamarket for 25 cent. not a scratch or mark on it. i was wondering if someone could give an approx date for it. i'm thinking 40's.


----------



## digdug (Jul 29, 2005)

I've got one just like it (Well-almost like it, mine has case wear). Mine is from 1965. Has the date code stamped on bottom. What does yours have on the bottom?   I bought mine for a quarter too, but I bought mine in the 1970's in Biloxi, Miss. at a gas station and drank the contents. I was about 10 years old on a family trip. I bought only because it was embossed! All the others were ACL in the cold case. I saw the embossed sitting in the back, dug it out and it had Grape flavored soda. (GROSS! I hate grape stuff), but I collected bottles, was the only embossed I had ever seen.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 29, 2005)

the embossing on the bottom reads "dr pepper bottling co. bellaire, o." and a square with a "g" inside. no date codes.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey John, a square type G inside a square is the Glenshaw Glass Co, , Glenshaw Pa. 1895 to date.(of this reference book. 1971)That particular mark was adopted in 1932. I know it doesn't tell you much about the bottle date, but at least you know the maker.  Kelley


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi that design, Drink Barq's It's Good within a square dates to around the 50s. I have that same bottle, no date mentioned.  I have other Barq's just like it from other towns but they are all put up. Bottle is worth around $5.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 6, 2005)

thanks. i was thinking late 40's or 50's


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2005)

hey bd, nice bottle man ,love to see your stuff !!! man i was digging today and youd be sickined by all the broken dd cokes i was finding all the bigger stuff gets broken it seems  mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 7, 2005)

just think of all the great bottles just laying out there covered up waiting for someone to help them to the surface. makes you want to run out there with a shovel and ease their suffering.by your recent posts, looks like you hit a great spot . haven't found much around here lately. have bought a few from ebay though. good luck with your digging.


----------



## madman (Aug 8, 2005)

hey bd ino its keeps me up nights thinking about it, hey i love to dig others like to browse i like both, but theres no thrill like digging up a bottle, man what a rush   mike


----------



## cait_p (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah ha!!! I've found one just like the one pictured, cleaning up very nicely, no chips or scratches. On the bottom, mine says the following:

 DESIGN PAT.D-98026

 7517-2 B 36

 Any thoughts? I'd love to hear them!!! Also, might anyone want this gem? As I've said elsewhere, I'm not a collector myself, I have nowhere to keep these things without them getting damaged, and I'd love to pass them on to people who will appreciate them.

 Thanks,
 Cait


----------

